# Fragen bzgl. gcc 2.95.3 / 3.1.1 / 3.2

## KillerGurke

Hallo erstmal (mein erste Posting hier *g*).

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen problemlos ein Gentoo 1.2 am laufen und bin völlig begeistert. Ich hab zwar noch ein bisschen verändern müssen (XFT im Mozilla-Ebuild entfernen, da das bei mir zuviel Performance kostete), aber jetzt ist alle ok. Meine Fragen sind nun folgende: Die zukünftigen Gentoo-Releases werden ja neuere (inkompatible) gcc-Versionen verwenden. Sehe ich das richtig, daß zwischen gcc 2.95.3 und gcc 3.x praktisch alles geändert wurde, die Inkompatibilitäten zw. 3.1.x und 3.2 betreffen nur C++? Was genau bedeutet eigentlich inkompatibel in diesem Zusammenhang? Ich verstehe das so, wenn ich mit einem neuen gcc ein Programm kompiliere, welches gegen eine Lib gelinkt ist, die mit dem alten gcc kompiliert wurde, dann gehts nicht...stimmt das? Weiterhin habe ich gehört, daß der gcc 3.x ja nun auch Athlon-Optimierungen beherrscht, was einigen Speed bringen soll. Da ich aber nur einen PIII verwende, frage ich mich, ob hier (also march=i686) eigentlich auch großartige Verbesserungen zu erwarten sind? Kann man eigentlich das ganze System, ohne Neuinstallation auf einen neuen gcc umstellen, beispielsweise wenn 3.2 erschienen ist (z.B. mit "emerge -e update world" oder so... Kenne die Befehle noch net ganz genau)? Da sollten ja dann eigentlich alle Libs mit dem neuen gcc kompiliert werden, so daß es eigentlich funktionieren müsste... Und was ist mit der glibc, was müsste ich da machen? Die ist doch bei oben genanntem Befehl nicht inbegriffen, oder? So, letzte Frage: Wie groß wären bei solch einem Schritt eigentlich die Erfolgschancen? Mit welchen Problemen hätte ich zu rechnen, was könnte ich dagegen tun? Außerdem lese ich immer wieder, daß neuer gcc-Versionen bestimmte Programm noch nicht kompilieren können, gobts da mal ne gute Zusammenstellung, um welche es sich da handelt (vielleicht betrifft michs ja nicht...).

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten und eure Geduld...!

mfg

KillerGurke

----------

## Udo

Also,ich habe auch Gentoo 1.2 auf 686 vor ein paar Tagen installiert und nach viel gemurckse von mir zerschossen,so das ich neu aufsetzen musste. :Smile: 

Nun habe ich 1.3b genommen mit dem gcc3.1.1, der hatte ein par falsch gesetzte smbolische links, aber nach korektur der Fehler konnte ich alles auf Athlon optimieren.

Ich muss sagen,so schnell war KDE und x nie bei mir.

Früher hatte ich auf 386 Binarys immer wenn ich 3 oder 4 Konqueror aufgemacht hatte und ein Konqueror über die anderen bewegt hatte,nachlaufende nicht gelöschte Konquerror Rückstände.

Wenn ich das jetzt mach,dann werden die alten Positionen so schnell gelöscht,das kein Rückstand mehr zu sehen ist.

Das Hochfahren von KDE ist auch fixer als unter 686 oder gar 386 Kompilation und alles ist einfach flotter,wenn Athlon Optionen ausgenutzt sind.

Ich sag nur,wenn man seine Prozessor Option so nutzen kann wie es der GCC3.X macht,dann lohnt es sich nicht mehr eine andere Distr. zu nehmen.

Gruß Udo

----------

